# August ToM: H&H Butternut Burly



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright, post up your reviews for Hearth & Homes Butternut Burly here.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

Im not very good at reviews but i can tell you i really enjoy this smoke and so far everyone around me does as well. last night i had to make a run to the grocery store for the prego wife and a wome walked by and then came back and was all you smoke a pipe dont you. and told me how the smell was great and how it brought her back to being a kid. 

It is one of the only aromatics ive tried in my short time of pipe smoking that taste as great as it smells. plus its burley so its a great smoking tobacco for new guys like myself becuase it really doesnt need much attention and smokes cool


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a question:

Is H&H Butternut Burley the same as Scotty's Butternut Burley?


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

Senator said:


> Just a question:
> 
> Is H&H Butternut Burley the same as Scotty's Butternut Burley?


I dont think its H&H its scotts. I think it might be a misprint.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

So, I must apologize. When I do these I base it on the listings at 4noggins for the most part (being Canadian and all).

Scotty's Butternut is a blend from Pipesandcigars.com, the H&H is from 4noggins. Based on the descriptions on both sites they are the same blend, just using different names (or at least very similar blends). Hopefully this does not mess things up too much (though the Scotty's has a pretty big review thread already, so it would be interesting to hear from some of them if indeed these are the same)


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

perogee said:


> So, I must apologize. When I do these I base it on the listings at 4noggins for the most part (being Canadian and all).
> 
> Scotty's Butternut is a blend from Pipesandcigars.com, the H&H is from 4noggins. Based on the descriptions on both sites they are the same blend, just using different names (or at least very similar blends). Hopefully this does not mess things up too much (though the Scotty's has a pretty big review thread already, so it would be interesting to hear from some of them if indeed these are the same)


Hearth & Home (H&H) is the name of the house brand from pipesandcigars.com. I would be very inclined to think they are the same blend.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Allright enough already....I give...Ordering now...:hn

Sounds like one this pipe newbie needs to try.p

Is this the right place???
http://pipesandcigars.com/scottysblends.html


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

thats were i order it from. Enjoyp



JaKaAch said:


> Allright enough already....I give...Ordering now...:hn
> 
> Sounds like one this pipe newbie needs to try.p
> 
> ...


----------

